# Model Train Layout Wiring (Clamping - Mounting)



## ED-RRR (Jun 4, 2015)

I am presently re-wiring my HO layout to full [DCC] operations..
There will also be many (many) wires under my layout..
This procedure will also apply to:
- any model "scale" train layout
- V-DC or [DCC] operations

I came up with the "easiest" and the "cheapest" ($'s) procedure..
This will also alow me to do very easy wire tracing for any trouble shooting.. 

===========================

Warning: (Electronic Noise) 
This "only" applies to [DCC].. 
(#1)
Do "not" bundle together any wires from [DCC] Boosters to anything else..
(#2)
Do "not" bundle together any wires from "115.V-AC Ground" to anything else..

===========================

Tooling Required:
You will "only" require (x1) tool..
- Heavy duty hand staple gun
- Short 5/16" staples







(#1) Hardware Required:
Use "tagged" Zip Ties to "identify" wire connections..








(#2) Hardware Required:
Use "colored" Zip Ties to "bundle" special wires together..








Procedures Required:
- Place the Zip Tie with pointed end facing (Up)
- The thick "side" of the Zip Tie is facing away (Behind)
- The Zip Tie "Load" end is facing (Forward)
- Staple the Zip Tie into place
- You may be required to slightly hammer the staple in farther
- Allow the Zip Tie to move freely
- Place the wires over the Zip Tie "stapled" location
- Wrap the Zip Tie around the wires and insert into the "load end" of Zip Tie
- Tighten the Zip Tie and cut off any excess Zip Tie cable







......


----------

